# Post your chihuahua in its carrier



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont know if anyone has done this before but Im always curious about chi carriers. I hate how you rarely get to see an actual dog in the carriers. So if anyone has a carrier, please post a photo of it with their dog peaking out!! I'd love to see it!!!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper won't get in a purse-type carrier, but he rides in his "travel" kennel in the car, all buckled up in the front seat. Here's him in his old kennel (before we upgraded to a larger car and a larger kennel):


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I love the carrier pictures. Does a w/c count as a carrier?

Jennie and cocoa


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

So cute :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

We bought a carrier bag 'specially for our girls but neither of them will stay in it. :? When my D was in Europe she bought an imitation Luis Vuitton bag for wee Minx but there is no way Minx will let herself be put in that either. :shock:


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Cooper won't get in a purse-type carrier, but he rides in his "travel" kennel in the car, all buckled up in the front seat. Here's him in his old kennel (before we upgraded to a larger car and a larger kennel):


  Cooper rocks my world!


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sammy loves her carriers. This one is the petite chien from petsmart for only 19.99! I feel like I am a walking ad because everyone asks where I got the bag. It fits her very nicely and she really wants to stick her head out. In fact, she gets really angry if you zip her in there. Here we are at a restaurant and I snuck her in :wink: so i had to zip her up. As usual, she finds a way to get part of herself out. 

I also have the juicy coulture carrier. I don't think it is as good as I thought it was. Sammy is heavy to lug with the short handles and with the cross shoulder straps it's just not as appealing. Also, it's heavier (without Sammy) than the petsmart bag.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Cooper does NOT look too happy about that carrier! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

Here's Sammy in the other carrier.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

ngtah00 said:


> Here's Sammy in the other carrier.


 those carriers are so nice but they are soooo darn expensive!


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is one of Zoe's...


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sooo jealous right now! I can't find a decent carrier for Lina. But I'm loving all the ones you guys have for your pups


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

ngtah00 said:


> Here's Sammy in the other carrier.


oh my sammy is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Here is Bella in her carrier a few weeks after I got her. She is very fussy with hers though. She has to be in the mood to be carried around in it. :roll: 










Leslie


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Great pictures everyone!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

sammmmy is so cute especially when he is trana squidge his head through - awww great pics everyone!


----------



## MELANIE (Jul 4, 2005)

*Leslie about your carrier*

The pink croc carrier you have for Bella is that the one you can put the rhinestone crystals on the bag to spell out her name?
I am anxiously awaiting my pups bag and it hasn't arrived yet. I was wondering if this was it. I wanted a close up of it and your bag looks very similar. The web site says that bags are not returnable due to pet diseases and such so I'm hoping she likes the bag. 
Let me know 
Thanks
Melanie


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Cooper won't get in a purse-type carrier, but he rides in his "travel" kennel in the car, all buckled up in the front seat. Here's him in his old kennel (before we upgraded to a larger car and a larger kennel):[/quote
> 
> Cooper has a look on his face that says "Oh what i have to put up with just to go bye bye...it's so degrading for a fella such as myself!"


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

those pics are great !! 

kisses nat


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

awww such nice pixs  love all the bags..im bag mad..lol

heres tyke newest one..he also sleeps init like sammy 
star x


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

All of those pics are great!!!! AHH Bella :love4:


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

star said:


> awww such nice pixs  love all the bags..im bag mad..lol
> 
> heres tyke newest one..he also sleeps init like sammy
> star x


Oh my gosh, that carrier cracks me up!!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

here's Gadget's bags

sleeping in the pouch I made him.









Here he is in the pouch.









this is a waist pack that he used to fit in perfectly when he was a baby.









here he is in his duffel bag... He loved that sitting or sleeping in it when he was a baby... he doesn't really like it now...


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

this is bobo in his rabbit brother's carrier =)
what a hogger lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

does this count :lol:


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Here are my girls in their Barbie carrier

Ella hopping in

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Ella and Paris


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Leslie about your carrier*



MELANIE said:


> The pink croc carrier you have for Bella is that the one you can put the rhinestone crystals on the bag to spell out her name?
> I am anxiously awaiting my pups bag and it hasn't arrived yet. I was wondering if this was it. I wanted a close up of it and your bag looks very similar. The web site says that bags are not returnable due to pet diseases and such so I'm hoping she likes the bag.
> Let me know
> Thanks
> Melanie


Melanie, I don't think this is the same bag. I bought this one at Target. I suppose I could glue some rhinestones crystals on the bag to spell out her name though....thanks for the idea! I hope your baby enjoys her new bag. 

Leslie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*chi carrier*

Here is Yoshi in his new car carrier. I just got it in the mail today and couldnt wait to get the picture posted. I think it is adorable.


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a older post but thought I'd show u guys Lex's new carrier! I got it off of Ebay, i LOVE it, ....blue is definitely his color! hehehe


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

Tiff, I love Lex's bag! I have been searching on ebay for a new bag for Ella!


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

Great carriers everyone! I really need to get one!

Is Tyke a Pom Chi mix? He is too cute!


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Me too. Ive been looking on ebay but most of those are soo tacky! Sometimes you find good ones but they all seem to be crazy colors ... I want something that is tan, brown, blackor pink... something that is matches stuff i have.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Seiah in his carrier...


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

*Re: chi carrier*



Yoshismom said:


> Here is Yoshi in his new car carrier. I just got it in the mail today and couldnt wait to get the picture posted. I think it is adorable.


I've looked at those bags on-line! that is really cute!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

here's one of my carriers


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> here's one of my carriers


 AW! Are there two in there!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> here's one of my carriers


what carrier is that? can you send me a link please?


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

This is all I have for Hershey right now. I am planning on getting a cute one when I get money. He does well in it though. He burrows under his blankie and sleeps. It holds up to 10 lbs.


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

Vida in her carrier


----------



## yellowpony02 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey! :wave: Since you guys were talking about carriers... does anyone have a Dooney & Bourke carrier? They discontinued them about 2 years ago, I wrote costumer service, but I saw a picture of one and loved it! I'm a big D&B fan, and really want to buy one! I tired ebay and a few other sites like that but couldn't find any. If anyone knows of one for sale (real, NOT a fake) please let me know. Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

hi i have carriers in stock. i have just got back from holidays but i will take some pics of them and post them for you
i have quite small ones and bigger ones that would hold 2 or 1 slightly larger chi


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

my carrier is from louis dog www.louisdog.com

kisses nat


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Cute pictures!  Ivy loves her carriers, she has three and this is her (and my) favourite. She even climbs into it for a nap at home! The only problem with this pink carrier is when I can't take her into a shop my boyfriend refuses to hold it outside!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My girls in their 'carrier'


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

Neeko in his bag, I couldnt resist the pink :roll: so I often get asked how old is she


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

tinkerbell1 said:


> Neeko in his bag, I couldnt resist the pink :roll: so I often get asked how old is she


I love love love that pink bag. Where did you get it from?????


----------



## Eko (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

*Peaches in her Juicy bag*

Here is Peaches in her Juicy Bag. She would not keep her eyes open. I have to get a picture of Kiwi in hers


----------



## Eko (Aug 12, 2005)

opps did it again WRONG ONE! :roll:


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

lol thanks Karis. I got it off ebay from an American seller, but by time I payed P&P etc, it would work out cheaper from www.louisdog.com for UK buyers

heres the link to that bag : http://www.louisdog.com/detail.php?c_code1=16&c_code2=&c_code3=&pr_code=16_10000040

or on ebay there much cheaper now...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Louis-Dog-Desig...ryZ20746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:wave:


----------

